# Western New York



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I know there has to be someone on here that could live in or near Western New York. I am looking for some people that I could join a club or start. I live in Andover, NY witch is between Olean and Hornell. The town below Alfred (Alfred State and U college. I model HO and have a very large layout in the works already. I am willing to travel if it is not to ungodly far. Thanks guys................

Now I feel like I am trying to sell myself in that case I like long walks on the beach and a cold keystone! Very easy going and all it takes to make me happy is a new train engine lol. 

Jake


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm in Western NY, but up near Rochester.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I am somewhat close to you. If you took the 390 to I86 I am about 20 mins from there. Do you know of any clubs around?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

there are two that I know of:

Rochester Model Railroad Club http://www.rocmrrc.com/

Edgerton Model Railroad Club - they are the ones who take care of the four Rochester layouts.


> These four layouts in O scale were started in 1950 by the City of Rochester, and the Police Athletic (PAL) with assistance from the Lionel Corporation. These layouts depict the four seasons , and the backdrops were painted by the Rochester Art Club. The Lionel Corporation donated $5,000 worth of trains, tracks and other accessories. The City of Rochester supplied a crew of carpenters who built the train room. New York Governor Thomas E. Dewey officially opened the P.A.L. Model Railroad Heaven with a ceremony on October 27, 1950. In 1991, Lionel again donated a large amount of stock and accessories. In 2004 a major contribution of locomotives, rolling stock and accessories were received by donations from many O Gauge manufacturers with the help from the Train Collectors Association (TCA). In 2010, the Eastern Division of the TCA donated money for these layouts. Throughout the years many other individuals and companies have made donations to these layouts (please go to the link of sponsors).


http://www.edgertonmodelrailroadclub.com/


----------

